

Show HN: We made a "Google grader" FB game to promote our product - patrickambron
https://apps.facebook.com/googlegrader/

======
patman_h
Great idea & execution! Any reason why you chose to post a "link" to the
user's wall instead of something else? I've had more success (higher CTR to
app and higher engagement on FB) from posting nice large graphics to a user's
wall using the photos API. Make a POST to /USER_ID/photos.

Also, I haven't had much success using Facebook invites/requests or the
Facebook App Center yet - would be interested to see what kind of conversion
you can get.

~~~
patrickambron
Thanks, appreciate the kind words.

In terms of posting a photo, we are. We're posting a graphic of their grade.
Is it not showing up for you?

I will definitely let you know how the conversions are and how many people we
get to our actual site

~~~
patman_h
Looks like you're posting a "link" with a photo attached (using "/feed"). I'm
definitely seeing the graphic you're posting, just suggesting a different
method/post type which may engage users better.

------
goldfeld
Though for the people who won't allow facebook apps posting stuff, please
include a link here to your actual product!

~~~
patrickambron
Good Call: The actual product is BrandYourself.com

~~~
patrickambron
it helps people improve what shows up when someone googles their name

------
MortisMortavius
Very useful tool, and pretty quick to use.

~~~
patrickambron
Thanks man, the goal is to get our product in front of more people. We convert
very well when we get people to our site, so this seemed like a cool, fun way
to do that

